# Heavyocity & Metapop | Native Instruments - The Heaviest Score Wins Competition!



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 1, 2022)

Competition just announced: The Heaviest Score Wins, where you are tasked to rescore Heavyocity’s Damage 2 Trailer.

Link here to Metapop page with instructions: https://metapop.com/pages/promos/he...cial&utm_campaign=heavyocity_metapop_2022&p=1

@reutunes video for NI scoring this trailer here:


----------



## ookami (Feb 1, 2022)

I didn't want to enter any new Competition, as I have already so much stuff on my Plate, but somehow I think I can't resist this one,


----------



## JokerOne (Feb 4, 2022)

thanks for sharing. Interesting, i couldn't find anything about this on Heavylocity or NI's website, but only here and NI's Youtube page. werid.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 4, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thanks for sharing. Interesting, i couldn't find anything about this on Heavylocity or NI's website, but only here and NI's Youtube page. werid.


I think it is because Metapop are running the competition.


----------



## JokerOne (Feb 4, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I think it is because Metapop are running the competition.


thanks. I entered their last one. I would prefer something a bit more melodic than something that sounds like a Union Pacific freight train crashing into a dozen tractor trailer trucks hauling munitions and pig iron.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 4, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thanks. I entered their last one. I would prefer something a bit more melodic than something that sounds like a Union Pacific freight train crashing into a dozen tractor trailer trucks hauling munitions and pig iron.


You do know if you made a Kontakt instrument out of that scenario, trailer music composers (& others) would rush to buy it!  Just need a catchy name!


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 6, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thanks. I entered their last one. I would prefer something a bit more melodic than something that sounds like a Union Pacific freight train crashing into a dozen tractor trailer trucks hauling munitions and pig iron.


*Scribbles down idea for inspiration*

I just finished my entry. It sounds more like a Jaeger boning a Transformer.



Leslie Fuller said:


> You do know if you made a Kontakt instrument out of that scenario, trailer music composers (& others) would rush to buy it!


And we'd do it without any shame.


----------



## GMT (Feb 23, 2022)

Anything with a brief that basically say "Make it stupid louder than hell so that your spleen falls out" has my vote. A very amusing couple of hours spent on this. Now my head hurts.


----------



## pranic (Feb 26, 2022)

Who knows if this is "heavy" enough, but I threw my hat in the ring.


----------



## mgaewsj (Mar 2, 2022)

here is my take
first time I dare to try something like this  
had a lot of fun though!


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 3, 2022)

Interesting how different the songs in this competition turned out to be.


----------



## LucentHill (Mar 3, 2022)

Tried giving it a shot as well! Probably way too cliche but somewhat decent for a couple hours of work


----------



## K. Johnston (Mar 3, 2022)

This was a blast to put together. I decided to torture myself and work in 6/8 time and use my Subsequent 37.


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 5, 2022)

Awesome work here. I thought I had posted mine...whoops.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Mar 5, 2022)

Well done everyone! Not sure there is much to write home about this one artistically - an Em(add9) chord, two Andalusian cadences, and an Em chord, and the video was NOT happy about being converted from .mov to mp4! But if you want to hear what it sounds like when the bottom five octaves of HZ percussion are playing a Lars Ulrich-style drum pattern or when the clean guitars from Aperture the stack are put through a tubescreamer and a JCM800, this one's for you - my auntie in law liked it anyway: )


----------



## Hywel (Mar 5, 2022)

I've enjoyed listening to all the entries posted in this thread, so I thought I would post mine as well...
I used some Heavyocity instruments - Damage 2, Symphonic Destruction and Gravity along with many others.
In order to try to spark a "Heavy" vibe - if an instrument had a preset which included the term "heavy" or "hard" I chose it as a base sound which I then modified. I also wrote a "heavy" guitar section in part of the track (I'm not a guitarist) and used a "hard rock" type drum groove towards the end.


----------



## mgaewsj (Apr 1, 2022)

winner and runnerups have been announced





metapop







metapop.com





to be honest I find them kind of obvious and not that heavy...
the winner one is very polished and clean IMO, perhaps too much


----------



## JokerOne (Apr 1, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> You do know if you made a Kontakt instrument out of that scenario, trailer music composers (& others) would rush to buy it!  Just need a catchy name!


LOL.. You got a winning idea. Wreck of the old 97 is taken I think


----------



## JokerOne (Apr 1, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> *Scribbles down idea for inspiration*
> 
> I just finished my entry. It sounds more like a Jaeger boning a Transformer.
> 
> ...


hah. .


----------



## pranic (Apr 1, 2022)

The winning track sounds a lot like the melody from the Loki score. Just sayin'. it's clean, though.


----------

